# What was the first chainsaw you ran?



## 4x4American (Mar 9, 2014)

Think it'd be neat to see what saw everyone over here on the F&L forum started out on...and what's your favorite saw? 

Reckon I'll get it started, the first saw I run was a stihl 046, my favorite saw is Stihl's 461r


----------



## Herd8497 (Mar 9, 2014)

Mine was some sort of little Remington my dad had. I think I still have it under the bench, maybe I should dig it out.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 9, 2014)

very first was an early 044, I still have it. fav is the 461r.


----------



## 1270d (Mar 9, 2014)

Mac 10-10 auto, then 2100cd, then 288xp


----------



## Shagbark (Mar 9, 2014)

1980ish Poulan of some sort when I was a kid. Finger numbing mother it was. Then there was the two man I had to hold the handle on the nose of the bar and watch all thoses cutters coming at me.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 9, 2014)

Mac 10, little top handle thing, I was 6 or 7. Its still at my parents house

favorite now is the stihl 461


----------



## slowp (Mar 9, 2014)

Professionally? Some kind of yellow boat anchor Mac with a long bow bar on it. I woke up in the mornings and had to uncurl my left hand.


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Mar 9, 2014)

Wild Thing, don't remember what size but it wouldn't cut a soft dog turd...


----------



## Joe46 (Mar 9, 2014)

I "think" it was a Lancaster? Probably around 1960.


----------



## jerry quinn (Mar 9, 2014)

27 years ago, It was a 3400 poulan. Still have it and am still using it. The poulan 3400-4000`s are the newest saws I have owned.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 9, 2014)

My first saw was a handle-bar Mac...I think the model was 1-92 but I don't remember for sure. I do remember that with a 6 foot bar it probably weighed more than I did.

My favorite saw is a 660 Stihl. They're not very exciting but you can almost always count on them to make money for you.


----------



## Patrus Monk (Mar 9, 2014)

I started late. First saw I used was a Husqvarna 380cd. Wasn't mine though. My first saw was a Canadian Tire offering. Think it was a Mac. That was nearly 40 years ago. 
Favourite saw was what I used on the landing in central BC. A 2100cd. That was a fave for big wood but my felling-saw favourite was the venerable 288xp. Today, all these years later, my favourite is the 346xp.


----------



## HuskStihl (Mar 9, 2014)

A little blue homie with the manual oiler and the thigh burning muffler. I never made it in sawing, so my current preference is not particularly important, but it would be some sort of large Swedish magnesium


----------



## johninky (Mar 9, 2014)

Partner F65. 
Toss up between a Pioneer Farmsaw and a Sachs Dolmar 117.

I just use saws to cut firewood.


----------



## Twindad (Mar 9, 2014)

Started out with a stihl 015 and an Xl-12 when I was 11 or 12. 

My favorite saw is a 372xp.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 10, 2014)

First? Old boss's Stihl 051AV. Cleared a lot of blowdowns following an ice storm in the 90's with it. It was way more saw than I needed, and was way under-barred. It was an altogether unpleasant experience. Favorite? Got a few. Probably the ones that get the most use are a Dolmar 7900 and a Stihl MS440.


----------



## whitepine2 (Mar 10, 2014)

My first was a homie 500 when I was 14 rented to buy $10 month $120 next homie 850 good running saw for the time.Next johnserette 80-E I think next 372xp for 2 years stolen and now 288xp
from C.list $400 with new bar and chain to boot still got bar never needed it,best saw of all now 70
so a lifetime of saws.


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow lots of good responses. Who wants to make gentlemens bets on what Randy Mac's first saw was


----------



## Black Dogg (Mar 10, 2014)

My first saw was/is a Husky 55, 20" bar. Bought twelve years ago and still runs like new.
I've got a used 346xp that I like for bigger trees and just bought a new 240 (tax refund) that I want to use for going up in the canopy.
I just like the Huskys and the local dealer is great with his prices.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 10, 2014)

4x4American said:


> Wow lots of good responses. Who wants to make gentlemens bets on what Randy Mac's first saw was





He borrowed it from me:


----------



## paccity (Mar 10, 2014)

first saw ran was yellow don't remember the model . first new work saw 84 2100cd.


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 11, 2014)

I hadn't thunk of that, should said power saw!


----------



## billporterfield (Mar 11, 2014)

How about David Bradley, which was sold by Sears


----------



## GRTimberCO (Mar 11, 2014)

My first saw was a hand-me-down Homelite of some sort. It' wouldn't run for long so you'd cut, then drag while it cooled off. My favorite is the 385XP I sold but I'm starting to like my 372 just about as much since I drilled the muffler out some.


----------



## steve easy (Mar 11, 2014)

1st saw was an 066, and still my favourite.


----------



## oregon steel (Mar 11, 2014)

Like said, yellow boat anchor, just glad if it fire. First saw I bought was a echo, so you can tell I'm no pro. Now a stihl 036 pro, couldn't get a better saw for what I do.


----------



## Black Dogg (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey Gologit,
I got a one man saw like that; use it to buck my firewood for cooking maple syrup. As long as they're nicely sharpened and set they are fun to play with.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Mar 12, 2014)

lol, I have a few but they hang on the shop wall. them guys was for real tough back then.


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 12, 2014)

Like many folks I started out on a Blue Homie XL12.


----------



## tree stump (Mar 14, 2014)

3-25 mcculloch my first one of many now all huskies


----------



## Nemus Talea (Mar 15, 2014)

Super XL. Fave? None really.


----------



## 513yj (Mar 15, 2014)

The first chainsaw I used was a partner P550.


----------



## MDFisherman (Mar 16, 2014)

Mine was a 385xp with a 32" bar. I just wanted to feel the power!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 16, 2014)

It was 1961. The saw was a heavy new Mac w/ 16" bar. I don't remember, but seems like it had the # 41 on it.


----------



## JC360 (Mar 18, 2014)

First that i cut with was Dads homelite super 2 . First saw i ever owned was a homelite 360 professional. Loved that saw, should have kept it. 20/20 hind sight.


----------



## slick700 (Mar 19, 2014)

my first was aliitle mini mac my dad had the first i bought was a used 410 homelite for firewood now i use a 372 & a 385 husky but my favs are still stihls just too spendy


----------



## Icehouse (Mar 19, 2014)

First saw I ever ran (and later bought) was a 520 Homelite that belonged to our neighbor a professional sawyer. It was his backup saw and when he bought a new primary saw he sold me his 520, still have it to this day. Don't know if it still runs but will keep it forever. "Gear drives live"


----------



## Tree Feller (Mar 20, 2014)

the first one i ever ran was a 038 mag. I was 14 years old and we were cutting in a new fence for a cow pasture! I weighed about 90 pounds and i rember going to bed that night with my arms killing me! Then the next day my Grandpa handed me the saw again....... And thats what started it! Now my favorite would be a Dolmar 7900 even though i don't own one? But i have spent time running one.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 20, 2014)

044 my step dad ran over with his skidder was my first hand me down saw ,it sat on the shelf till a few years ago ,first saw put lot of hours on was an 024 then a 034 the 10mm 044 cylinder and crank are in an ms440 chassis now still have it


----------



## mike385 (Mar 20, 2014)

First saw that I used was a homelite super 2 of my dad's. I was 13 at the time.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 21, 2014)

First saw ran was some sort of huge old McCulloch gear drive my grandpa had for slabbing big cedars. Ran an 076 in the woods for a couple years... then moved on to an 044 when they first hit. Still have an old 10mm large port 044 from 1993. 

Gary


----------



## spindrift7mm (Mar 26, 2014)

Dad's Super660 Remington was the first I ran. First I owned was a Mac D36, only way to start it was dump a shot of fuel in the muffler and crank like hell but ran and start great the rest of the day. Still have that saw ! Favorite saw early MS440 flat top no decomp.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Mar 27, 2014)

I was 9 yrs. old, it was a little Homelite and I rebuilt it.

I had a little help from the saw shop I used to hang out at.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Mar 27, 2014)

My first was IMO one of the best saws ever built.... 026 Pro


----------



## rw48 (Apr 9, 2014)

First one was a McCulloch Eager Beaver to do some clean up in early 90's. Then around 2010 I got a poulan 4218. After that a ms290 to cut in wy and ar.


----------



## knuthj1 (Apr 9, 2014)

First saw i used was my dads Pioneer-Partner p-39 plus, my grandpa sold them at his hardware/convenience store. He started with Partner, then when Pioneer and Partner became one, he sold them until the brand was done away with. I now have one of my own, built from parts from smashed saws a local logger gave him,(I now work for the guy, haha). Between dad, grandpa and me we have 6 of them and they all see wood often. I guess i could say the p-39 is my favorite too, because I think of cutting firewood with my grandpa when I was first learning, and it makes me smile. I know I'll be running these saws long after he's gone.


----------



## shutup-n-cut (Apr 11, 2014)

Poulan Micro XXV deluxe , I remember riding my bicycle 10 miles round trip to buy the saw with money I had saved up from doing odd jobs , my father had an electric craftsman but I did not care for it so figured I would just by my own. From that day on I realized I probably had some sort of addiction to saws.


----------



## rw48 (Apr 12, 2014)

As addictions go - that's a good one. I never quite got the fishing bug but I sure enjoy seeing a tree land right where you want it and the pleasure of knowing that it was done safely.


----------



## rocketnorton (Apr 12, 2014)

poulan 4200, not this one but they were new then, have this one now... 1st & one of my fav...


kinda short on pics here... [this thread]


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 13, 2014)

I guess the first one I ran was my Dad's Disston DA211. He had the contract removing dead trees at the National Zoo in DC. I remember flushing stumps in the animal enclosures. He let me run the throttle as he pulled the bar around with the helper handle. The next one I really ran by myself was a Homelite Super 1050 Auto with a 24" bar. Dad got PO'ed at his old boss. Dad had the license and insurance and his boss had the money for the trucks and equipment. He double crossed Dad on a big job, so the next day,Dad went out and bought a brand new Asplundh 16 chipper and the new 1050. The only thing he kept from the old company was the DA211 and his little Homelite XL101 he used up in the tree. Our first job was removing a monster Cottonwood. After a couple hours on that 1050 I thought I was gonna die. I grabbed an old double blade ax and was limbing up brush with it until it sliced through one limb and hit another on the handle and snapped the head off. So, it was back to the 1050. I still have the DA211 and both of Dad's Super 1050's, Joe.


----------



## hanniedog (Apr 13, 2014)

The first that I ran that was actually mine was an Echo 500 I bought at an auction probably 15-20 yrs ago. Paid $75 for it and she stills runs and looks great right now.


----------



## backwoodsman42 (Apr 15, 2015)

My first saw I used was a Husqvarna 181SE. I still use it all the time. I just finished a complete rebuild on it last week. Still making the chips fly


----------



## catbuster (Apr 15, 2015)

First saw I ran was a Stihl 044. Today, my favorite chainsaw is a Stihl MS441 M-Tronic. A lot smoother, a bit more power, and I don't have to adjust the carburetor. I like the red version of the Husky 372 and 390 too. I just can't get over that bent handlebar. Probably could if I really needed, but I prefer a straight one


----------



## jwilly (Apr 16, 2015)

First saw was about 1963, it was a McCulloch with a geardrive that weighed as much as I did. Had a glass bowl on the carb and if it flooded you had to shut off the gas and lay it on the side while pulling the cord. Now I have 2 favorites, either 372xp or Jred 670.


----------



## speedthrills (Apr 16, 2015)

The first saw I ran was a Stihl 041, favorite saw is probably a Stihl ms361.


----------



## BeatCJ (Apr 16, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> A little blue homie with the manual oiler and the thigh burning muffler.


An XL101? My dad bought it, he got a great deal, it was the last saw the dealer had with a manual only oiler and he wanted to get rid of it. I remember it was supposed to be a professional saw. Pretty sure Dad still has it. That oiler would give me cramps in my hand.


----------



## Homelitenut (Apr 16, 2015)

The first saw I ran was a homelite super ez auto or maybe a newer homelite ranger not sure. I'm completely rebuilding the super ez now and looking for a piston and cylinder. My favorite saw thus far is probably a orange homelite super xl auto. 

No pics of the SXLAO


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 17, 2015)

WOW‼ I've run so many of 'em.
Heck I've likely run 'em all‼
I'll haft'a think about which was the first... it was so long ago.

I run my dogs lso.

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## rocketnorton (Apr 17, 2015)

the saw in avatar was first saw I looked at as something other than a tool. only checked it out cause was made same time as me, and not very far away... got 40+ now, 25 or so runnin/cuttin... also what got me on a couple o these sites.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 17, 2015)

Crap‼ How'd I miss this one??
I wanna' be the last to post on every first page thread in this forum.

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 17, 2015)

Showing *your* true character WS...


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 17, 2015)

Eccentric said:


> _*Showing your true character WS...*_


Do you really give an owl crap??

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 17, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/this-board-has-the-best-ignore-function.278358/


----------



## SliverPicker (Apr 17, 2015)

I doubt I've ever run a saw. I've walked a few though.


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 17, 2015)

SliverPicker said:


> _*I doubt I've ever run a saw. I've walked a few though.*_


How'd that work out for ya'??

*I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## gjersy (Apr 18, 2015)

My 1st saw was a Stihl 041 I bought it new for $269.00 if my memory serves correctly. I still have 2 of them one has a steal cut off wheel attachment, i even have a winch attachment for them.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 18, 2015)

???..must have used some little saws of the homeowners on various clean up jobs
after the pros had felled trees on their property. As a teen.

In '89 I use the buckermans new 2101xp 42" bar
As we bucked and cleaned 20ft deep of logs and debris down to a distant sound of water. (a logging practice that if no longer acceptable). $150.oo cash a day.
Then he went to a heli show but left me with that saw and I took over his landing job for a week until they brought an old pro in. I did get to work along side him for a few days though. I remember the 988 got me out of quite a few pinches the first three days.

I remember going down to the creek after aprox 5 days off and rain had come and the saw was completely submerged in this now fast running creek. Pulled the plug and filter pulled it over a few times,
Put the plug back in and she fired right up. I have husqvarnas now that don't start that easy......Yeah...you might not want to lend me your saw...lol.


----------



## msmith (Apr 22, 2015)

A Blue, Homelite Super XL


----------



## Whitespider (Apr 22, 2015)

Westboastfaller said:


> _*(a logging practice that if no longer acceptable)
> ...the saw was completely submerged in this now fast running creek.
> Yeah...you might not want to lend me your saw...lol.*_



When my Grandfather would fill the fuel tank on his (or dad's, or my) chainsaw he'd pour until it overflowed.
I asked him once why he did that...
He got a big grin on his face and asked right back, "How else are ya' gonna' warsh 'em off boy?"
Different day 'n' age I reckon.
*


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 23, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> When my Grandfather would fill the fuel tank on his (or dad's, or my) chainsaw he'd pour until it overflowed.
> I asked him once why he did that...
> He got a big grin on his face and asked right back, "How else are ya' gonna' warsh 'em off boy?"
> Different day 'n' age I reckon.
> *



Lol...and my grade three teacher would always say after her silly answer was;
"Ask a silly question..you get a silly answer "
Lol. I must have had a lot of stupid questions because I got one thousand silly answers that year. It was 37 yrs ago and that phrase seems to be my best memory. .lol
He was serious? Haha. Well it does make a great cleaner. Works great with a pump spray and air at the same time.
You can guarantee his generation appreciated and looked after things a lot more than 'us'


----------



## BeatCJ (Apr 23, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> When my Grandfather would fill the fuel tank on his (or dad's, or my) chainsaw he'd pour until it overflowed.
> I asked him once why he did that...
> He got a big grin on his face and asked right back, "How else are ya' gonna' warsh 'em off boy?"
> Different day 'n' age I reckon.
> *


That's how we fill our trucks at work (water tank, not fuel couldn't afford that nonsense), can't trust the gauges. All the minerals in the water mess with the sensors.


----------



## NWCoaster (Apr 30, 2015)

Bought my first saw, an 026 from Woods Logging in Sedro Woolley back in around 1996 or so? That saw still runs great! Also bought a 461R there a couple years ago... can't say enough good things about that shop.


----------



## NWCoaster (Apr 30, 2015)

Westboastfaller said:


> Lol...and my grade three teacher would always say after her silly answer was;
> "Ask a silly question..you get a silly answer "
> Lol. I must have had a lot of stupid questions because I got one thousand silly answers that year. It was 37 yrs ago and that phrase seems to be my best memory. .lol
> He was serious? Haha. Well it does make a great cleaner. Works great with a pump spray and air at the same time.
> You can guarantee his generation appreciated and looked after things a lot more than 'us'


Hey WBF, have you lived in Nanaimo very long? I was born and raised there. Miss my home town some times.....


----------



## Cedarkerf (Apr 30, 2015)

First saw I ran was my dads Mac super 33 when I was 12 years old. First new saw I ever bought 044 definitely one of my all time favorites my 661R im liking alot as well


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 30, 2015)

NWCoaster said:


> Hey WBF, have you lived in Nanaimo very long? I was born and raised there. Miss my home town some times.....


I was raised 'there' Lantzville Boy.
Grade in NDSS '86. Haven't checked how old you are yet...if you list? I'm based on the lower mainland now. Just got back to day...
Peace 

Jamie


----------



## rocketnorton (May 2, 2015)

where?


----------



## svk (May 4, 2015)

Got my first saw at age 11 when my dad had hernia surgery and couldn't do any cutting that spring. Didn't want me running his 65 without a brake. Brand new Husky 41 from a dealer called Viking Village which also sold and serviced Husky sewing machines.


----------



## NWCoaster (May 5, 2015)

Westboastfaller said:


> I was raised 'there' Lantzville Boy.
> Grade in NDSS '86. Haven't checked how old you are yet...if you list? I'm based on the lower mainland now. Just got back to day...
> Peace
> 
> Jamie


 Too funny, graduated NDSS in 1986 also.......grew up in the Northfield area. Forest Park grade school, Woodlands and NDSS.
Take care fellow Nanaimoite!!


----------



## slowp (May 5, 2015)

Never mind, I figured out how to pronounce it. It just took a bit of thinking. Nanaimoite is better that Nanimomoan. Never mind...


----------



## 1270d (May 5, 2015)

Is it na nye mo, nan eye mo, or nan ay mo? I'll guess the first?


----------



## NWCoaster (May 6, 2015)

1270d said:


> Is it na nye mo, nan eye mo, or nan ay mo? I'll guess the first?


 You got it right on the first one... Na-Nye-Moe. Kind of an unusual name.


----------



## treesmith (May 6, 2015)

Stihl 012


----------



## steven stern (May 6, 2015)

My fathers 55 rancher i want one. The 455s are just not the same quality


----------



## Snowy01 (May 6, 2015)

Another late starter, first saw was an early ms391 I got from a swap meet for next to nothing, my current favourite, has to be my 461R


----------



## Oldman47 (May 7, 2015)

My first was an early 1990s Stihl 026. I still have it and was using it last week with the original bar and chain. My use for a saw was quite limited until I decided to heat with wood. My Husky 555 arrived in the big brown truck on Tuesday and still has not seen any fuel in it. I want to make sure I have my stuff together before I even fuel it. Still trying to figure out if I need to grease the bar tip and similar things before I spin it. It does have one of those grease holes but folks have told me the B&C oil is really all it needs. Page by page I am digesting the owner's manual.


----------



## MilanRV (May 9, 2015)

my first saw: 056 vs super electronic, it was the first and the last stihl i have run


----------



## rocketnorton (May 10, 2015)

Oldman47 said:


> My first was an early 1990s Stihl 026. I still have it and was using it last week with the original bar and chain. My use for a saw was quite limited until I decided to heat with wood. My Husky 555 arrived in the big brown truck on Tuesday and still has not seen any fuel in it. I want to make sure I have my stuff together before I even fuel it. Still trying to figure out if I need to grease the bar tip and similar things before I spin it. It does have one of those grease holes but folks have told me the B&C oil is really all it needs. Page by page I am digesting the owner's manual.



the sprocket will spin oil off, not in [toward bearing]. grease it.


----------



## Oldman47 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks rocketnorton, I hadn't thought of it that way. Grease it is then.


----------



## colin.p (May 11, 2015)

NWCoaster said:


> You got it right on the first one... Na-Nye-Moe. Kind of an unusual name.


Well, if you have ever had any of their famous "bars", then you will never forget the name Nanaimo. One of the most tastiest heart-attack treats you have ever tasted.


----------



## colin.p (May 11, 2015)

Oh ya, my first saw? The first saw I ever used was some blue-topped Homelite that my FIL had back in the early 80's. Was hard to pull over, was loud as hell and cut more than I wanted to do. My first saw was a Craftsman 36cc (?) with a 16 inch bar that I bought through the catalogue during the ice storm of '98 when there supposedly wasn't a chainsaw to be had within a hundred miles. Gave it to my son, when he bought his house, and it still starts and runs.


----------



## olyman (May 16, 2015)

first saw,, I RAN,,was a OLD Clinton...near kill a 14 yr old farm boy!!! then dad got mad at the hard starting pig,,and bought a XL12,,which I still have..didn't use another saw,,still started to burn wood for house heat,,in 1974.........and bought a new 254 olympyk...


----------



## goincrazyinvt (May 25, 2015)

First saw was my grandfathers homelite super xl that I could barely hold at 6 or 7. In fact just found one real cheap and had to buy it. Favorite saw would be my 660 or dad's Mac 10-10. Just for nostalgia. He's still got it, fired it up Saturday after 2 years of not running. Only Mac I've ever seen that will start every time lol.


----------



## gomoto69 (May 26, 2015)

First saws i ran were an old homelite and mac i think, no idea on models, that my dad had. Got a job logging right out of a year of college, bought a husky 181se, then a 298xp for a backup, still have them both, still run like new, 181 is probly my favorite saw ever, but gotta love the pop pop pop of the 298! Between those 2 saws, and my sons 346xp he uses for climbing, there's not many situations that wouldn't be well handled! I don't do enough cutting any more to warrant buying a modern saw, my 'antiques' run way too good!


----------



## _RJ_ (Jun 4, 2015)

My dads 026. My friend and I ran a little firewood business on the side in high school. We'd set chokers all day then we were allowed to take the scraps off the landing.


----------



## wesmahaffee (Jun 9, 2015)

A mid to late '60s Homelite Super XL. First one I bought was a McCulloch Eager Beaver 3.7. A long time ago.......


----------



## Jon1212 (Jun 11, 2015)

I was a little late in getting started as well.

My first two saws were a McCulloch 3816, and a Poulan 2900 Farmhand. Both purchased new at the now defunct Lumberjack Hardware, and Building Supply chain.

My favorite that I have owned, 288XP.


----------



## nhlogga (Jun 12, 2015)

my first saw was a Husky 272xp


----------



## 2strokenut (Jun 12, 2015)

mine was a stiht S-10 it was my dads and i was 12yo when i first started to run it.


----------



## Jason099 (Jun 24, 2015)

my was a stihl 034 av


----------



## AKDoug (Jun 26, 2015)

The first saw I ran.. some sort of Poulan mini-top handle job. My dad would send me up on top of rail cars of lumber to use it to cut apart dunnage. I was 12 or 13. He still has it somewhere. I need to get it from him.


----------



## wde_1978 (Aug 13, 2015)

First power saw I used was at about 12 yrs. old - electric Sachs-Dolmar 285 , closely followed by a Sachs-Dolmar 105.

First saw I bought - Dolmar PS-6400 which is also my favorite go-to saw!

The 4 saws my dad and I ever had are also the only saws I ever ran: Sachs-Dolmar 285 ; Sachs-Dolmar 105 , Dolmar PS-6400 , Dolmar PS-7900


----------



## Oldman47 (Aug 13, 2015)

My first saw, and the first one I operated was this one, an 026 that I bought new. I still use it sometimes.





Now I mostly use my new 555 AT. This one.


----------



## belgian (Aug 13, 2015)

Funny story is that my dad did not own a chainsaw. He was a local butcher and owned some cattle and pastries with trees in it. So I bought the first chainsaw in the house in 1978, an 038. Dead reliable saw but it was a bad starter. Favorite now is my MS200, in spite of several carb issues.


----------



## whitepine2 (Aug 13, 2015)

belgian said:


> Funny story is that my dad did not own a chainsaw. He was a local butcher and owned some cattle and pastries with trees in it. So I bought the first chainsaw in the house in 1978, an 038. Dead reliable saw but it was a bad starter. Favorite now is my MS200, in spite of several carb issues.



288 xp best saw in the bunch have one for years no stopping this saw.


----------



## 350X (Aug 14, 2015)

Homelite Super witha 16" bar. It scared the hell out of me with the vibration and the noise and worrying about cutting myself and was I doing this right.....?! I was 11 or 12. So worried about all the other stuff I forgot to keep hitting the oiler button. Smoke started coming off the bar and my dad was up behind me in a flash screaming at me for wrecking his chain and bar lol. Funny now but it wasnt for me then. 

On the ground its a 460. In the air its a 201T/C. Yes I hate to admit it but I like it more than me trusty 200T


----------



## Humptulips (Aug 14, 2015)

belgian said:


> Funny story is that my dad did not own a chainsaw. He was a local butcher and owned some cattle and *pastries* with trees in it. So I bought the first chainsaw in the house in 1978, an 038. Dead reliable saw but it was a bad starter. Favorite now is my MS200, in spite of several carb issues.



Man that would be sweet cutting in a place with pastries growing. I would probably get really fat though.
Sorry couldn't help myself.

Seriously though I have no idea of a number but it was heavy and yellow with a couple welds on it. How many remember back to the days when you could weld up a crack on the case of a saw?


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 14, 2015)

My first saw was the Homelite xl12 in 1963 when they first came out.
Cut a lot of pulp wood with that saw.

Arky


----------



## sawfun (Aug 16, 2015)

I was 12 years old and my first chainsaw experience was with some little green electric chainsaw. Two years later I got my own saw, a Poulan/Craftsnan micro tophandle.


----------



## Greny (Aug 21, 2015)

3 years ago , I bought my 1 st saw , an almost never used Echo 750 evl . Best saw so far 372 xp.
Hope that will change , just bougt a 550 xp , waiting for it to arrive.....


----------



## mountainmike (Aug 22, 2015)

4x4American said:


> Think it'd be neat to see what saw everyone over here on the F&L forum started out on...and what's your favorite saw?
> 
> Reckon I'll get it started, the first saw I run was a stihl 046, my favorite saw is Stihl's 461r





4x4American said:


> Think it'd be neat to see what saw everyone over here on the F&L forum started out on...and what's your favorite saw?
> 
> Reckon I'll get it started, the first saw I run was a stihl 046, my favorite saw is Stihl's 461r


----------



## mountainmike (Aug 22, 2015)

The first chainsaw i ever used was a McCullough 141 or I41 from 1958. I was 15 years old when i used it and i know why my dad stopped using it , it was to dang heavy!


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 24, 2015)

mountainmike said:


> The first chainsaw i ever used was a McCullough 141 or I41 from 1958. I was 15 years old when i used it and i know why my dad stopped using it , it was to dang heavy!



That'd be a McCulloch 1-41.






http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...bc27348ee2c9826788256b000069ffae?OpenDocument


----------



## mountainmike (Aug 25, 2015)

That was it only i had a 18 or 20 inch bar. In later years i had 1-43 and it had an 18 or 20 inch bar also and it was also very heavy.


----------



## Blackbruin (Aug 30, 2015)

Jonsered sp49, never ran anything but johnny's


----------



## 056 kid (Aug 30, 2015)

Dads old top handle poulan. It was an excellent saw. Lots of camping & caving trips that thing came along for firewood duty. My first saw was you guessed it an 056, of the super kind. Clutch flew off one day and the loony tune drunk tree trimmer said he'd fix it and never ga e it back. That man cut the center piece of his wifes late parents home IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT. For no reason, other than being drunk probably. Good sized pin oak. Nice tree. He was a friend of mines dad, thats the only reason i knew of the s
Work. I pretty much taught myself to climb working, well with the "ill pay you next job" stuff i dont know if slaving would be more appropriate. I was just eager to be running a saw. climing took no time to get comfortable. Old school style. I believe there is aa rather epic thread about his preferred spurs, belt, & flip rope. As opposed to harnesses ropes. EVERY aspect of tree climbing other than the 3 i just mentioned. I'll give him credit, be could do what needed to be done with his minimalistic setup. I was young and impressionable. Probably sounded pretty stupid. Oh well..




Christ! Does anyone else think buttons on these phones could be a little larger. I try to correct things but its all so small..


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 1, 2015)

Lombard Lightening . then a Super 2-10 McCollough.


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson (Sep 1, 2015)

First saw I used was a craftsman electric chainsaw. Favorite that I own would be an echo 590. Favorite that I have used would be the stihl 661.


----------



## theswampthing (Sep 14, 2015)

Poulan Micro. Was my grandpas


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 21, 2015)

Aaron; that 1-41 looks like the first saw I ever owned. Except mine had a 22" bar and , iirc a full wrap handlebar. the bar was wore out and the chain was the wrong guage


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 21, 2015)

If it had a full-wrap handlebar then it was probably a 1-52 or 1-53. Similar saw, with a bit more power. Parts got swapped around quite a bit on those Macs however....


----------



## tramp bushler (Sep 21, 2015)

I was 13 years old . Starting it was a serious challenge. Typical Cully !! In retrospect, a ring job, new coil and points . New bar and some correct chains would have done a world of good.


----------



## Fishmax2 (Oct 3, 2015)

husky 450 rancher, 24" bar. Still have her, and she still runs great.


----------



## Woos31 (Oct 5, 2015)

First one I ran was my old man's 066 falling saw. I wanted to learn so bad but not so much using with "his baby" but got the it's time you learn to handle a saw talk and away we went


----------



## oldboy (Oct 7, 2015)

An 046 learning how to bump off knots/stubs for drawknife action.


----------



## Haywire (Oct 8, 2015)

First saw was a Poulan, thing was a beast! Never could keep that damn chain tensioned properly though..


----------



## cliffob (Oct 8, 2015)

homelite zip bow bar cutting pine pulp age 17 in 1959


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Oct 8, 2015)

First saw I ever ran was a Poulan 3400


----------



## madjoe (Nov 3, 2015)

The first saw I ever ran was an old husky 51 my dad got. I honestly don't remember how old I was. Probably 12 or 13.


----------



## fool skip (Dec 19, 2015)

The first saw I ran was one of my Dad's gear drive McCully falling saws. He fired it up an sat it on a log for me. The real story is the first saw I owned. It was a Wright with about a 24" bar. I traded my deer rifle [Nice 300 Savage] for it. I was 19 with a wife and baby and no firewood. The saw had a chisel bit chain and I had no idea how to file it. I used a 3 corner file. When I first went to work in the woods I used a Mac81 on the landing. My first falling saw was a Stihl 051. Over the years I've used em all but probably cut more timber with Stihl 056 and 044 than anything else. I've now got a Husky 372 that seems to be a decent little saw.


----------



## giver (Dec 19, 2015)

Husky 480CD or Jred 70E I can't remember still have both of them tho


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 19, 2015)

August 1969 thirty Knicks north of Ahn Khe RVN building a fire base. Large Remington direct drive so it could have been a PL-55. Whacking off 6-10" trees to support overhead protection on our bunkers. No notch, just cut straight accross leaning against the tree. Cut it off and let my guys limb it with machetes.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 19, 2015)

Haywire said:


> First saw was a Poulan, thing was a beast! Never could keep that damn chain tensioned properly though..



I have the real version sitting on the bench. Old timer came in and gave it a few weeks ago.


----------



## blkcloud (Dec 19, 2015)

Home a lite xl


----------



## muddstopper (Dec 21, 2015)

First saw i ever ran? Seriously, who can remember back that far. I was about 6 years old and daddy had his arms around me helping me hold the saw up. We where cutting dead beetle killed yellow pine. Saw was a Sthil, size, i dont have a clue. I do remember it was cold and I had a brown corduroy coat with the hood cinched up so tight I couldnt hardly turn my head.


----------



## douglasfir (Dec 27, 2015)

My first saw was my Dads Stihl 041AV, I was about seven or eight years old. It was around 1992, we got a whole load of red alders delivered to our residential driveway for free. Rented a splitter, and went to it. The saw was heavy, not super loud but still fun to run.


----------



## rocketnorton (Dec 27, 2015)

where in bc if ya don't mind?


----------



## Macman125 (Dec 27, 2015)

The dreaded eager beaver.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Dec 27, 2015)

Lady at a garage sale gave my wife one of the Ertl/Poulans. Runs great. Two of my grandsons have run the pee out of it.


The youngest with another of their cad hoard.


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Dec 28, 2015)

My first saw was a new husky 61 . Sold it after 30 years and it was still perfect .


----------



## amberg (Jan 13, 2016)

About 1962, I think it was a red home lite, then I think it changed to blue. I think they called it a zip, but I am not sure , but I do know that it weighed a ton for a little boy to tote to the lap wood to cut fire wood. 

If I am wrong, will someone correct me.


----------



## amberg (Jan 13, 2016)

cliffob said:


> homelite zip bow bar cutting pine pulp age 17 in 1959



Think we have a bow bar on a zip hanging in the old shed now. just traded a wright saw to the husky dealer in Lignum Va. for a gallon of husky bar oil. he has a lot of old saws hanging up in the shop.


----------



## TBS (Jan 14, 2016)

The first saw I ran was my grandpas home lite xl (coil failed then it got stolen). My current saws are a modified ryobi/redmax gz400 with a 20 inch bar(my favotite by far), redmax gz4500, craftsman pro/Husqvarna 445, and a chinese 52 cc waiting in a box to get torn apart and played with.


----------



## super44 (Feb 4, 2016)

First memory I have of running a chainsaw was dads Mac 1-70 cutting firewood. First 1 I bought was a small Wards ( same as Mac 310 ) at Rosedale mall in the twin cities. Dad got a new Mac 805 and gave me the 1-70. I now have both.


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Mar 6, 2016)

The first saw I ran was my dads Poulan 3400 counter vibe with an 18" bar. I made a lot of money through high school selling firewood, in college I bought myself a Stihl 029 Super when a big storm came through that I again made a lot of money selling firewood. My buddies just couldn't understand why I'd rather work my butt off splitting wood by hand and selling it than working in a retail store where I wouldn't get dirty. Of course I always had a pocket full of cash (they didn't), my gas tank was always full, my truck always ran or I fixed it and I was able to drink Coors instead of Keystone.

Not to go political but they're currently fans of President Obama and Clinton and/or Sanders supporters if that gives you any insight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitepine2 (Mar 7, 2016)

Birdhunter1 said:


> The first saw I ran was my dads Poulan 3400 counter vibe with an 18" bar. I made a lot of money through high school selling firewood, in college I bought myself a Stihl 029 Super when a big storm came through that I again made a lot of money selling firewood. My buddies just couldn't understand why I'd rather work my butt off splitting wood by hand and selling it than working in a retail store where I wouldn't get dirty. Of course I always had a pocket full of cash (they didn't), my gas tank was always full, my truck always ran or I fixed it and I was able to drink Coors instead of Keystone.
> 
> Not to go political but they're currently fans of President Obama and Clinton and/or Sanders supporters if that gives you any insight.
> 
> ...


When will they ever learn,when will they ever learn!


----------



## Frogfarmer (Mar 7, 2016)

First saw I ever ran was a little Homelite with a 12" bar. I was only 10 or so. It was slow but I didn't know it at the time. Been a whole lota saws since.


----------



## Lowhog (Apr 7, 2016)

Homelite 45 years ago working for a tree removal fellow in North Jersey.


----------



## JDP (Apr 22, 2016)

My first was my Father's Stihl 041AV, and I just dug it out to clean it up yesterday. It's heavy, but always ran like a champ.


----------



## JDP (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Tuplin86 (May 12, 2016)

Homelite XL 12". First saw as a kid. 12 years old lol. Cut five cords a year for the homestead for three years until I froze the wrist pin. Good memories...


----------



## Husky372bbported (May 13, 2016)

My first saw was a stihl 034 when I was like 7 then a 361 then my first ever that was actually mine was the little echo cs305. Still have it and great running saw. But my favorite saw would be a toss up between a 395 or the current saw I have now a 372 from mmws. Running a 28 on the 372 and that little guy don't feel it. Pine or oak or sugar maple.


----------



## rocketnorton (May 14, 2016)

Tuplin86 said:


> Homelite XL 12". First saw as a kid. 12 years old lol. Cut five cords a year for the homestead for three years until I froze the wrist pin. Good memories...



want another? sold to friend of friend. decided wanted one w/brake. brought back, traded for wt. where in canuckistan are ya?


----------



## Tuplin86 (May 14, 2016)

rocketnorton said:


> want another? sold to friend of friend. decided wanted one w/brake. brought back, traded for wt. where in canuckistan are ya?



Vancouver island. That's funny, I was sort of looking for one now to bring back the memories. Though I am not sure exactly on the model. Do you any pictures?


----------



## rocketnorton (May 15, 2016)

mine is xl12, see if I got any pics....


----------



## J.W Younger (May 15, 2016)

An old yellow clinton


----------



## Tuplin86 (May 15, 2016)

Mine was just an xl then. A little top handle with 12" bar. Now that I think of it. That's a lot of firewood for tat tiny saw...


rocketnorton said:


> mine is xl12, see if I got any pics....View attachment 503278
> View attachment 503279
> [/QUOTE


----------



## rocketnorton (May 18, 2016)

Tuplin86 said:


> Mine was just an xl then. A little top handle with 12" bar. Now that I think of it. That's a lot of firewood for tat tiny saw...



something like this? rebranded for Eaton's.


----------



## Tuplin86 (May 18, 2016)

rocketnorton said:


> something like this? rebranded for Eaton's.
> 
> View attachment 503762


That's the animal! Not a firewood saw, but it was free and not running. One of my early fixes as kid too. I was proud to run the unit.


----------



## rocketnorton (May 19, 2016)

not a lot o power, but nice weight/balance one handed. 14" on mine, 12'd be even moreso.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 8, 2016)

266 husky when i was 6. first owned was a 32 husky top handle which was about 3 days later lol i was addicted already. was in 96


----------



## treesmith (Jun 8, 2016)

First was a stihl 012, in my uneducated world it was brilliant, then 020t, then 200t

First saw I fell in love with was an 066 and then again with my first new 200t

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 8, 2016)

*a Mac... *cutting Alder in Washington State... with my HS g/f's family on a wood gathering weekend... 1965.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 8, 2016)

treesmith said:


> First was a stihl 012, in my uneducated world it was brilliant, then 020t, then 200t
> 
> First saw I fell in love with was an 066 and then again with my first new 200t
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk



an 066 is pretty easy to fall in love with when your young. for me my first love was of course to 266 BUT wasn't long before a tried a 2100, 084 and then a 288.


----------

